# Lavender EO- Spilled



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Just came home from the farmers' market to find 1 lb of Lavender EO had spilled right before I left all over the kitchen counter. :really The house reeks. of lavender. (1000 square foot) You would not believe the smell. 

Peggy Sue


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh no! That would giv me a major headache. An expensive accident as well. If the counter was pretty clean I'd scoop up as much as I could. LOL Did it ruin the counter?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

It did put a white haze on the counter top  ( I guess it took the finish off) It gave me a major headache and curiously it made my throat hurt. Fortunately, I had just cleaned the kitchen and the counter. I made a funnel from saran wrap and foil and hooked it to a drawer. I used a plastic blade to scrape it into a jar, and ran it through a tea strainer.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Ouch! That's no good. Glad you were able to save some of it.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, that would just ruin my day.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH and I was just complaining at the exspense of buying some more. Sorry


----------

